
Ask HN: How can Artificial Intelligence help artists paint? - daiyu
I&#x27;m doing research and developing an open-source tool which helps artists create paintings (with data analysis&#x2F;mining, visual analytics and deep learning methods).<p>A question for every artist or art lover: what features do you want for such a tool?<p>Topics include but not limited to:<p><pre><code>  - Analyze others&#x27; artworks to get ...

  - Analyze my artworks

  - Coloring, sketch, stylization
</code></pre>
THANKS : )<p>-----------<p>The purpose of this post: User requirement analysis<p>The purpose of creating this tool: As an art lover, my dream is mapping human thoughts to digital images, though it&#x27;s impossible with current technologies. I&#x27;m enthusiastic about using computer science techniques to help art communities.<p>Tools&#x2F;Algorithms you might be interested in: style2paints, paintchainer, Autodraw, Sketch-rnn, pix2pix
======
yesenadam
Well, thanks for the list of tools/algorithms - I hadn't heard of any of them,
and they all look amazing. Fascinating stuff. Thank you!

